# CZ 75BD Police (9mm)



## TAPnRACK

My local shop just got one in... and I'm hoping they still have it tomorrow when I take the wife to the range. Asking $559 (new) with two 16rd mags. Anyone have any thoughts on this model... or own one?










Never owned, shot or even held a CZ before... but I've been researching em' since joining this forum and a LOT of you guys praise them, as does everyone else that owns em'.

Any advice or experienced opinions are valued.

*Note: I'm currently a multiple model Beretta/Sig owner if that helps.


----------



## Scott9mm

I have a CZ85B, which is the ambidextrous version of the 75B. It's probably my favorite handgun to shoot. I think I paid about $500 about two years ago at a LGS; CZs were less popular then and 85s cost more than 75s. The grip is nicely textured although slightly wide for my hands. I can't comment on the "police" version but decocker vs safety is a personal decision. The safety version can be "cocked and locked" (like a 1911 but the CZ is SA/DA) but must be decocked the old fashioned way. No beautiful bluing but a quality, rugged workhorse that's a nice shooter.


----------



## Bisley

I have a CZ-75B in 9mm and the Kadet .22 conversion kit. This is one my favorite pistols, and the one I use to teach the uninitiated, because I can start them out on .22 and transition into 9mm without switching platforms. All CZs that I have had experience with are very accurate and reliable.

My personal preference in a concealed carry, or any self defense pistol is not for a DA/SA action. I prefer a 'cocked and locked' capability, like the CZ-75B. I just don't like the difference in trigger pull when transitioning from the DA first shot to the SA following shots. The only advantage for the BD model is being able to safely de-cock with a loaded chamber, and that's never been a problem for me. Of course, if you just intend to use it for a range gun, as I do, this is not really a major factor.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I like the decocker over a safety anyway since I'm used to it. I was hoping to see a SP-01 or Tactical model... but who knows if any will be in stock this year, lol. I figure the 75 series has plenty of upgrades for down the road as well. 

Do CZ 75's come in 2 poly finishes?

Some look very glossy while others look flat (matte finish).


----------



## TAPnRACK

Still had it in stock today when I arrived... while looking at it, 2 other customers came in asking to see it. It was the only CZ they received in the last few months. 

Took the plunge and am now the proud owner of the CZ 75BD Police in 9mm (16rd mags). Post picks later tonite.


----------



## Harryball

TAPnRACK said:


> Still had it in stock today when I arrived... while looking at it, 2 other customers came in asking to see it. It was the only CZ they received in the last few months.
> 
> Took the plunge and am now the proud owner of the CZ 75BD Police in 9mm (16rd mags). Post picks later tonite.


Take some pics of the target to...A review is in order


----------



## TAPnRACK

Will do... going to range on Sunday. I will compare to some targets from Wed using my Beretta 92G.

A full review will follow.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Cleaned up grease and took some pics...










Nice weight and great grip for my medium size hands.










Loaded chamber indicator on top of slide...










Can't wait to take it out on the range and start breaking it in.


----------



## BowerR64

I like CZ they build some nice firearms. I dont care for the lower front of that version infront of the trigger. I like the look of the SP01, something about the teeth on the tac rail looks mean in my eyes.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Yeah, SP-01's are lookers... like the full dust cover frame on em'... lgs told me it would be at least 6 months before SP-01 models came in.

Nice CZ btw, like those wood grips. I ordered some rubber floor plates for mags, a 3rd mag & thinner blue grips tonight from the CZ Custom Shop (online).


----------



## BowerR64

WHen i got mine, they had both the 75B and this one. I just held it and i liked the weight of this pig as well.










ofcorse this is with a full mag.









my others









When i pick it up it just really feels like a well made firearm.

I wish mine had that silver trigger i like how that looks on the BD


----------



## Shipwreck

CZ's are very popular guns. Very nice photos in this thread


----------



## high pockets

Looks nice. I have the CZ85B (yeah, I'm a lefty), and it's a tack driver. I use it for my USPSA pistol, and it works out well.

If you need more rubber floor plates, the rubber bumpers from a Beretta 92fs fit the CZ magazines, and they cost half as much as the CZ bumpers.

As far as grips, I went the other way. I got the CZ rubber grips (they are a little thicker than the original plastic grips) and they feel great to me, with my larger hands.


----------



## JRD505

Hey guys I do own pistols that were passed down from my grandpa and am VERY familiar with how to operate guns, safety ect.. I am going to purchase my first handgun I actually pay for and I am set on the CZ 75 SP 01 - Tactical.. But I can not find ANYWHERE that has them and most say they have no idea.. Do you guys have any idea where a better place would be to look??

Also I am in this bidding auction on gunbroker.com and there is a CZ 75 BD 9mm (Like what this thread is about obviously) Do you think it would be better to wait to find a SP 01?? I Don't want to just JUMP into this purchase because I am like a little kid in a candy store and now that I have the $$ I Want to buy buy now! I know I want a CZ.. I guess what I like most about the SP 01, like someone else mentioned before, is the teeth on the front rail and how it's flush all the way to the top reciever.. Oh and BTW The auctio ends in 30 mins lol 

Thanks for all your help guys!!!


----------



## Newell52

If it says CZ on the slide "BUY IT" Youwont be sorry.


----------



## bigjohn56

Just shot one at the local range for the first time on Sunday. My daughter always thought she wanted a Glock 17 until she tried the CZ 75B. Now all she talks about is the CZ! Everyone who tried it like it.


----------



## TAPnRACK

They are great guns... especially for the price, although I've noticed prices increasing as popularity increases.

Damn... the secrets out.


----------



## Bluto65

Get the CZ 75 BD, you wont be sorry. Once you feel it and shoot it, all other 
pistols you see and feel will play second fiddle.


----------



## Cannon

I've owned one for over 2yrs. I wanted a gun to pass down to my Son and I wanted it to be a gun my Son would be able to pass onto his Son. This is a full size 9mm that is a joy to shoot, and because its all steel I'm thinking it will be around many yrs from now!! Great gun!!


----------

